# Best Bedding Material for Goats?



## BetterHensandGardens

What does everyone find works best for bedding - straw, pine shavings, or something else?  How does everyone keep the bedding material clean?  Anyone have a great system worked out?    

We have the goats in a barn stall, the stall has a dirt floor, DH thought mats over the dirt would be a good idea - so we've been using pine shavings over the mats, but we end up cleaning the pine shavings out completely and replacing with new every several weeks.  With winter coming, I'm wondering if we shouldn't just be letting the pine shavings build up, and put new on top (so the heat starts to build up)? :/


----------



## Ariel301

My goats just lay on the dirt now. I started off putting nice straw in their sheds...but they kick it all out the door and then eat it, and lay in the dirt. So, if that's what they want, I will save my money lol.


----------



## freemotion

I do the once-a-month or so full clean-out in the summer and warmer spring and fall months, but will start letting the bedding build up for winter soon.  I put a thick layer of pine shavings on the bottom and then if the leaves fall during dry weather, I will put all my raked leaves into the barn and coop.  I've filled it about three feet deep a couple of times, but usually we have rain so I don't get that depth.  I will add a bale of straw if needed or if there are no leaves.  Then I let the fallen hay build up, adding straw or redistributing the fallen hay if needed.  I generally need to clean the area just in front of the stall door every few weeks during winter, as I leave that door open all the time, wedging a big block and using a rope to hold the door almost shut so the goats can come and go but the worst of the weather stays out.  They track a lot of snow in and some blows in, so the area by the door gets wet on warmer days.

The very thick layer of bedding and manure is actually warmer for the goats.  Just be sure to have a clean and dry top layer.  You can add straw on occasion if your goats don't waste enough hay. 

In the spring, I take load after load after load out and let the chickens finish making it into the loveliest compost you've ever added to your gardens and lawn.

Right now, I use shavings with straw on top.  The straw keeps me from seeing the poo and pee and maintains my sanity after decades of horse-keeping, where stalls are cleaned AT LEAST twice a day.  For me, anyways.  I had to adjust my standards when I got goats, since it is impossible to clean up all those little nanny berries.  They are everywhere.  They are always inside my shoes, too, for some reason!


----------



## jodief100

freemotion said:
			
		

> I had to adjust my standards when I got goats, since it is impossible to clean up all those little nanny berries.  They are everywhere.  They are always inside my shoes, too, for some reason!


I seem to always have them in my shoes too. 

I pile up straw inthe winter and make sure the top is clean.  Waste hay takes care of most of it.  Then when spring comes I clean it out and they lie on dirt and waste hay in the summer.  They don't like to hang out in the barn in the summer anyways.


----------



## warthog

I use wood shavings, get them free from one of our local furniture makers.
Then let the fallen hay pile up on top.

But because of the temperatures and humidity here I do clean out completely ever 7/10 days, which then goes straight on my garden.


----------



## henrymilker

Dear Freemotion....you have made my day and have relieved me greatly knowing that I am providing a "warmer" place for my goats. My Alpine buck is a real hay waster and he pretty much lives on layers, the top always clean and dry. I'll continue to clean 4 times/year and for the rest of the year I won't worry. Thanks!


----------



## freemotion

Glad to be of service!  Want an excuse not to clean your house, too??


----------



## jodief100

freemotion said:
			
		

> Glad to be of service!  Want an excuse not to clean your house, too??


I need an excuse for that?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

jodief100 said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be of service!  Want an excuse not to clean your house, too??
> 
> 
> 
> I need an excuse for that?
Click to expand...

 


I do what freemotion does for the winter...and let it build up..and keep it clean and dry on top layer...


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Well, consensus seems pretty good on Freemotions system so we'll go with that.  Thanks for the input.

Also, we're going to start using straw or hay (they do seem to waste enough) on top of the shavings now, maybe it will keep me from going crazy over the nanny berries.

I come from a horse background too, and I want to get all those little berries out of there!  Maybe if I can't see them (as well), I won't feel like I'm terribly neglecting the girls.  I've been racking my brain trying to figure out how to pick up the berries, but not the shavings.  No breakthru yet :/

And I swear they crawl into my shoes


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Yep, I also do the pack bedding.


----------



## lorihadams

Shop Vac???


----------



## freemotion

lorihadams said:
			
		

> Shop Vac???


----------



## warthog

freemotion said:
			
		

> lorihadams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop Vac???
Click to expand...


----------



## sammileah

just fluff the bedding and the berries will fall a few layers down.


----------



## Beekissed

I use the same method inside the shed but this year I contemplate trouble with mud and slush outside the shed and in the winter pen.  We have had no rain all spring/summer and are now just getting some~the dust is turning into very soft mud!

Also, I had gardened in the pen and had planned on having a winter crop with a cover crop growing by now but the drought took care of that idea.  I will still sow a cover crop but really want to avoid churned up mud near the entrance to the shed.

Anyone ever used a deep layer of bark mulch in these areas with any success?  Does the bark just work down into the mud and cause more problems or does it provide some firmer footing?  

As my sheep are contrary and will just as likely want to lay out in the mud as in the nice dry pine bedding in the shed, I want to avoid having cold and muddy sheep all winter.  Last winter I tried the pine bedding in these places and it just kept these areas soft and mushy.


----------



## Dix

Beekissed said:


> I use the same method inside the shed but this year I contemplate trouble with mud and slush outside the shed and in the winter pen.  We have had no rain all spring/summer and are now just getting some~the dust is turning into very soft mud!
> 
> Also, I had gardened in the pen and had planned on having a winter crop with a cover crop growing by now but the drought took care of that idea.  I will still sow a cover crop but really want to avoid churned up mud near the entrance to the shed.
> 
> Anyone ever used a deep layer of bark mulch in these areas with any success?  Does the bark just work down into the mud and cause more problems or does it provide some firmer footing?
> 
> As my sheep are contrary and will just as likely want to lay out in the mud as in the nice dry pine bedding in the shed, I want to avoid having cold and muddy sheep all winter.  Last winter I tried the pine bedding in these places and it just kept these areas soft and mushy.


----------



## Dix

When we moved in, it was middle of Jan. And there was nothing but mud.  We couldn't even walk outside without sinking!  We brought in a huge bale of straw and spread it out.  Huge help!  Then come summer we raked it up and threw it in the garden.  Bet it would work for the goats...if they don't eat it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that will work and is maintenance free, lasts forever and benefit you are those concrete squares ya can get at WallyWorld, Lowe's, Home Depot. When it is muddy outside the goats will stay on them and off the ground. They assist with your footing, too. They will also file some on those hooves, so trimming is decreased. We use them in our pen, and if you wish to give them a place to lay just put 4 or more of the bigger squares together....
 ...here is a pic of some we have in there, the lounger is one of their favorite toys.


----------

